# Mod-Podge vs Laquer (And Merry Christmas!)



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Greetings and salutations Lumberjocks!

I virtually always use brushing lacquer, but I have a 16 oz jar of Furniture Satin Mod-Podge here. A few of the differences I can see between the two is that the Mod-Podge is water based, also works as a glue, is mostly inert so will adhere to most other finishes, requires sanding in between coats and takes a looong time to dry. OK, so an hour between coats isn't to bad, but I get glass-smooth finishes with lacquer from 15-20 minutes of dry time between coats with minimal sanding, so I'm spoiled 

I was wondering if any of you have experience with Mod-Podge and would be able to let me know if it's a good finish as a laquer alternative and how it holds up. We won't be able to get into town for quite a while and my laquer supply is critically low. I can order the Mod-Podge online, but can't seem to find the laquer. Mod-Podge seems to have quite a fan base and I'd love to hear what your favorite usses are for it, and if any of you can vouch for its durability.

Thank you to all, and to all, Merry Christmas!

P.S.
If any of you haven't seen Big Hero 6, you're missing out on one of the best animated films in 5 years. VidAngel rents it for $1 online, if you've got family coming for the holidays they'll love it ;-)


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Jun 8, 2014)

We are planning on seeing that movie this weekend it looks really good and my son is excited to go. I have actually had very good results with the mod podge myself, it has been a great lacquer alternative and has he'd up just over three years so far on a dining room table with no complaints.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Hawkeye, that's the feedback I'm looking for! If it can hold up for a dining room table it should work great for my use.

That movie is so full of heart, downright hilarious and far away from the usual predictable storyline, it's right on par with Frozen, Toy Story, Up, Tangled, and more, mabye even better


----------

